# KA24E Ignition Timing Advance



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what is the safest amount to advance my ka24e on pump gas before damaging the engine? I went to 15 degrees tdc (it runs at 10 stock). I turned it back until I know what is safe for that engine. And what do i need to do so the computer doesn't cancel out the advance in timing? Thanks.


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

any ideas guys?


----------



## mknight759 (Dec 24, 2008)

why not leave at at 10 that is the factory optimal setting fow power and economy


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

mknight759 said:


> why not leave at at 10 that is the factory optimal setting fow power and economy


well what im looking for is power. I did notice at 15 degrees it drank more gas, but it had a noticable difference in power, very noticable in 5th. It climbed decent sized hills for once in 5th. I recently moved into the western part of va and its kinda hilly. i was also considering turboing the engine. I am going to lower it sometime next week.

The reason I turned it back is because it does have some miles on it, and i wanted to get some opinions before i damage the engine.I just did the clutch and timing chain, so now I feel as if i should tinker with it a bit. 

I have a ka24de out of a 240 sitting in my garage that I hope to put in there at some point. I already have the truck oil pan and such.


----------

